# Shooting it Cowboy Style - VIDEO



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

Had a great time yesterday out at the range shooting a lot of different old school rifles in my collection, then...

It was Cowboy Time!!!!!

I just love my Ruger New Vaquero. Any of you guys have a SA revolver? You know what I mean.


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

great vid-Ive seen your stuff on youtube.I enjoy the cowboy ones too.Ever shoot black powder SA revolver?I had a 1858 remington new army .44 that was a blast to shoot.I carried extra cylinders as speed loader.


----------



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

Black powder is, I suspect, my next shooting frontier to explore!

I sure enjoy watching Hickok45's black powder videos.


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

black powder is a great way to have fun.Also a great hunting platform.I always liked a challenge and it makes you a good shot.I deer hunted with a T/C st.louis hawken in .54.The effects are mind blowing.I have a friend that shot a doe in the head with a .45 cal flintlock at 125 yds.He was a real good shot.In SA revolvers the fun is is up there as any other platform.My .44 was as good as any modern firearm.Hot loads are achieved my adding a lil more powder.With a lil practice it dont take long to reload.Safe practices need to be followed as to the volatile nature of the powder.Now with technology powder is much safer with newer types and pellets.


----------



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

It does sound like a lot of fun!


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

You don't have to buy another gun to shoot black powder. I tried that in my Ruger Blackhawk. I loaded a 250 gr. cast bullet with 35.0 grs. Fffg Black powder in the .45 Colt for some shooting. Glad I tried it, but won't do it again.

Fouling gets pretty bad after about 30~50 shots and accuracy really suffers. But it sure is amazing how you can get so much smoke in the little .45 case!

Bob Wright

P.S. Use old cases!


----------



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

Ah....no thanks, Bob.

But thanks for taking one for the team.


:smt1099


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

the smoke is what is fun-shoot then run to the side an look-it is dirty and cleaning is important.It is not a chore though.I like the image of Wild Bill with 2 navy .36 tucked in a sash.True cowboy gunfighter


----------



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

Ah...ok, thanks for the smoke tip!!

Of course, I'm often smoking a stogie when I'm shooting. Billowing clouds of smoke result.

As for cleaning...one word: BALLISTOL.


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

if ya like hickock45,which I do also,try sootch00.He does some good ones also.


----------



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

Sootch00 is a good man.


----------

